# afraid of the outside.



## jm80 (Aug 12, 2011)

My 5yr old cockapoo is agorophobic. Anyone else have this issue?!
When he was a puppy a few days/weeks after we brought him home a 8wks old, wetook him for a walk in our driveway. He was naturally hesitant but went along. We stop at the end of th drive and 2 old schoolbuses come screeching and roaring down the street in succession. The poorthing dropped to the ground nd made a beeline for anywhere but there. Snce the we have tried walking him, treats, sitting on the stoop to get familiar w sounds and smells. And nothing has worked. Huge separation anxiety when we leav (esp m mom cause ses home most of the day). He hates the outside w a passion and conviction I have never seen. Just sitting on the stoop he tried to jump on the door and scratch it till I opened it.I have tried to remain positive but I'm at my wits end w it. I don't want him to be confined to the house. 
What do I do? Do I yell at him for scratching at the door? Ignore it until he calms down(as calm as he can get I suppose)? Keep (gently) tugging at his leash to get him to move outside w me? 
The vet said to maybe get a hormone spray to comfort him. Spray itbefre he goes outside but its expensive and I doubt id work. I dontwant him on meds but this just isn't normal.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Can I clarify, has this been happening for 5 years


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Kendal should be able to give some advice


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

how has he manneged for 5 years with this fear. 

whats he like in the house. whats the furthest youv got on a walk

have you tried putting a realy long drag lead on him and running awat from him calling him. 

are their any dog training classes in your aria. 


has everyone in the house tried walking him.


5 years is a long time he will be set in his ways, i thin you neet a dog trainer to be hands on with you and your dog rather than us. have you looked for healp before now?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I totally agree with Kendal....5 years is forever!!! I am hoping maybe 5 months

but there is a dog trainer in Canada who helps lots of dogs with issues....one way to get a dog to walk is.....Walk....and walk fast they will have to keep up, keep his favorite treat in your hand and every time he catches up give him one.....now this is all if he isn't 5. if he is then you really do need to hire someome to come to your home and help him. That is alot of stress on a dog that they don't need.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

After 5 years this has now become accepted behaviour so you will need to go right back to basics and start by building his confidence.

This will be a slow ongoing progress and will mean taking baby steps but hopefully you will see him improve.

The first thing I would suggest that you try is to build his confidence in wanting to go past the door.

Do this is small stages lasting a few seconds- then a minute then build up.

To encourage him try using his favourite toy or high value reward to coax him out. Keep repeating this until you feel he is comfortable in going out. Give lots of praise too. If there is one person he responds to best then use them.

All you want to do at this stage is build on his confidence.

Then build on this with lots of play and lots of fun so that he has a purpose in wanting to go out, and that the reward for going out is fun!!

Once you have got him to come out to play- then I would try taking him for a little stroll around the garden. Again little and often, building up the length of time out.

Then hopefully building up to a walk outside.

I don't know if this will work but just something I thought you could try 

Other than that you may need to book an appointment with a behaviourist to help you on a one-one basis.

I wish you luck and if I think of any thing else I will post back for you


----------

